# A Little photo quiz



## Taneyev

Prof.Auer and pupils. Now:
Who was standing?
Who was playing fiddle?
Who was at the piano?


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

Rabinof is the one playing the fiddle.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Beecham and Oisterach? Looks too old for that though. Piano don't even have a clue!


----------



## Tapkaara

All four look like Johann Pachelbel to me.


----------



## Taneyev

All of you are too young for this. Have to be 40 at least to know something about Auer's pupils.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

I just came out of my girlfriend's womb.


----------



## Aramis

MEDIEVAL MIAMI said:


> I just came out of my girlfriend's womb.


Is it some shorter form of "wombat"?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Is Heifetz playing the piano?
Is Milstein the boy next to him?


----------



## PostMinimalist

I was trying to see a young Milstein too but I'm not too good at adding years to faces...
FC


----------



## Taneyev

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Is Heifetz playing the piano?
> Is Milstein the boy next to him?


SI mi joven amigo! It was Jascha at the piano. He was also a fine pianist!

No it wasn't Milstein.

A clue: The guy standing had one of the most powerful and vibrant sounds in the history of violin playing. But hadn't luck and couldn'e made a career. The guy with the violin was the first american Auer's pupil. But he dissapear, and today almost nobody remember him.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Taneyev said:


> A clue: The guy standing had one of the most powerful and vibrant sounds in the history of violin playing. But hadn't luck and couldn'e made a career.


Ah, yes... it all comes back to me now....


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, my friend. It seems that I repeat myself. It was HE, the great but forgotten one. Let's do an Intermezzo.

The last one probably you`ll don't find- It was Eddy Brown, a Chicago born. Nothing happens to him and it was totally forgotten.


----------

